# what's your favorite woven (linen) wrap?



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm looking for an inexpensive linen wrap. I know there are lots on etsy and such places but thought I would ask here first before hunting around randomly. Anyone love their linen wrap?

Thanks!

(edited because I realized I made it sound like i wanted to make my own! not gonna happen







)


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

I looooove linen! Great for summer. I haven't made a wrap myself, but Jan at SBP has a good FAQ on fabric for slings. Even though she's talking about ring slings, which obviously have to take a lot of stress at the seam/rings, some of the info is good to keep in mind for a wrap too (ie, not using super lightweight/handkerchief fabrics, or quilting fabrics), and there's a list of online fabric stores







I don't know what the prices are like on Etsy, but if you have a sewing machine hemming a wrap is really easy to do so you might save some money buying enough fabric for 2 or 3 wraps and doing it yourself.

I know several mamas have made DIY linen wraps from blends and from 100% linen fabrics and they are quite happy with them. Osnaburg is another great choice than many people use to make wraps, but it's not linen (100% cotton).


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

My favorites are both Didymos linen blends - Yew and Red/Ivory.

I recommend chekcing out www.thebabywearer.com for more info. You can buy new Didymos from birdiesroom.com


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

linen?

i have a linen blend stendhal that is a didymos that I loooove.


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oops, missed the edit







Yup, I second redvlagrl's suggestion, there is extensive information available in the wrap forums on TBW. Barb at Birdie's Room has excellent customer service and she's the North American distributor for Didymos. In the states there's also Piece of Cloth, Sweet Pickles, Bebewearing Mamas.. I've dealt with almost all of them and they are all just lovely to buy from









Didymos linens are my favorite by miles. Love love love. The new 50% double-faced linens are fantastic toddler wraps and many of them are still easy to find. Rosalinde is probably my fave and you can still buy that one new, I think, and Robert was just released yesterday and is supposed to be similar. Rosenholz/Rosie is my favorite indio, but natural linen indio wraps very similarly and doesn't come with the $$$$ price tag. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the new double faced linens from didymos, you can find them for less than retail on TBW FSOT right now


----------

